# New Video Of My Rhom



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

check it out ..






i like how it turned out -- he is currently 8 inches measured...i got him November 1 2015 at approx. 5 3/4 " inches measured.


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> check it out ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very clean/neat setup, thats a lucky fish ..thanks for posting

120 gallon? is that an AC110 and a sponge keeping it that clean?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks buddy!
and yep that is an Aqua Clear 110 and a sponge filter ( good eye on the AC 110) -- yes i also do a 3 bucket water change every 3 days without fail...
120 gallon 4ft by 2ft by 2ft all for himself.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Sanchezi said:


> check it out ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sanchezi,

Looking great
Does he have a name?)

Zhenya


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes he does - his name is Novis -- because i got him in November 1 2015, the 15 looks like i and the 5 looks like S -- so i put them together...LOL


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

I update his tank on youtube..was not liking the white substrate..and neither was he..


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

beautiful fish!!! i need one !!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

wizardslovak said:


> beautiful fish!!! i need one !!


Thanks brother


----------

